# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ονόματα Παπαγάλων!

## Panormitis

Παιδιά θα είθελα να σας παρακαλέσω να γράψετε ο καθένας τα ονοματα των παπαγάλων σας όστε να μαζέψουμε μία ποικιλία ονομάτων για όσα παιδιά ψάχνουν για όνομα για το νέο τους παπαγαλάκι (ένας απο αυτούς που ψάχνουν όνομα είμαι και εγώ)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alkisti

κόκο , πέπε , αγλαϊα , θοδωρης , λουτσιανο , λεμονια , γκαρυ , παλαιοκωστα

----------


## elena1996

Donald(κοκατιλ),και παλαιοτερα ειχα και τον Πιπη(καναρινι)..  ::

----------


## michael

να λεμε και ονοματα απο αλλα πουλακια εκτοσ παπαγαλων?

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγω ειχα τον Ρικο(μπατζι) που μας αφησε κ τωρα τα κοκατιλ ονομαζονται Φροσω, Λιο κ Παμπλο!

Καλα Αλκηστη πιο πουλακι εχεις ονομασει Παλαιοκωστα????Προσπαθουσε να δραπετευσει???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## elena1996

> Καλα Αλκηστη πιο πουλακι εχεις ονομασει Παλαιοκωστα????Προσπαθουσε να δραπετευσει???




 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alkisti

σημερα ηρθε ενα lovebird στο μπαλκονι μας , και ετσι σκεφτηκα να το ονομασω παλαιοκωστα (μαλλον απο το πετ σοπ ξεφυγε που ειναι πολυ κοντα μας)

----------


## angelfarm

ονοματα για τα πτηνα της επαρχιας :   ::  

ουρανουλα,αγλαια,τερψυχωρη  ,μπιρμπιλω,ρηνιω,αφροξυλαν  η,ροδουλα,πιπινιω,
βαγγελας,μητρος,θρασυβουλα  ς,μητσαρας,θαραπης,  ::   ::

----------


## elena1996

Τωρα που το λες Αγγελε θα μπορουσα να ειχα βγαλει τον Ντοναλντ Θρασυβουλα!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Εγώ θα γράψω τα ονόματα όλων των κατοικιδίων που είχαν περάσει απο τα χέρια μου κατά καιρούς.

Πουλιά:
Ντόναλντ, Νταίζη, Κίμπα, Κοτσύφι, Άλμπα, Κίτσα, Κίτσος, Φορτουνάτο, Καρούζο, Τρίλιας, Μάγκας.

Κουνέλια: Αφτιάς, Οδυσσέας

Χάμστερ: Στάχτη, Μοίρα, Εστία, Κλάραμπελ, Freddo, Τίκ και Τακ (δίδυμα αδερφάκια), Μπλε

Σκυλιά: Βούλα, Ρικίτο, Ραλλού, Blacky, Smokey, Ίγκορ, Μάρκος, Lucky, Ρίτα-Μαργαρίτα, Αύρα

Γάτα: Κόζα

----------


## angelfarm

:eek:   :eek:  ολα αυτα περασαν απο τα χερια σου??.........πρεπει να εισαι πολυ τυχερη!!!!!!!!!να τα εκατοστησεις.....  ::   ::

----------


## vassilis29

Τα ονοματα των μπάτζι που έχω τώρα είναι :Φοίβη και Λίο
Είχα ένα ακόμη μπάτζι που πέθανε και το έλεγαν Κίκη

----------


## elena1996

Ουαου Μαρια εσυ ειχες πραγματικα πααρα πολλα ζωακια!!Κι απ'οτι βλεπω ειχες ενα παπαγαλακι που το ελεγαν Ντοναλντ,οπως και το δικο μου   ::  
Να πω κι εγω λοιπον,ειχα 3 χελωνες υδροβιες μικρουλες,την Selena,τον μικρουλη Smoothie και τον Πιγκο!!  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Ναί, έχουν περάσει πολλά απο τα χέρια μου! Και όσο φιλοξενώ σκυλόγατα για υιοθεσία θα αυξάνονται!
Ξέχασα όμως τον *Κούλη*, το χάμστερ, τη *Ρόζα*. επίσης χάμστερ που την είχα μόνο για ένα μήνα, τα *Κορνάκια*, που είναι αδερφάκια ζεμπράκια, τον *Άρνολντ*, το ποντίκι, και την *Κανελή*, αδέσποτη σκυλίτσα που τάϊζα με έναν γείτονα και τελικά τη βρήκαμε μιά μέρα πυροβολημένη στο κεφάλι.

----------


## angelfarm

> τελικά τη βρήκαμε μιά μέρα πυροβολημένη στο κεφάλι.


  :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:  εεεεεε......ενταξει.......τι να πω??????

----------


## Ryu

ο ραs κ ο ρεζ τα δυο κοκατιλ μου k απο τα μπατζι μονο τα 3 εχουν ονοματα απο τα 17 που ειναι ο κρόκοs,η χουανιτα κ ο σκάι.

----------


## michael

λοιπον ηρθε και η σειρα μου 
κουνελια- παπι, σαντι
ζεμπρακια-διας μαρκελλα
καναρινι-κιτσος
γατα-ροζα ζοζεφ
σκυλος- ραμον κανελα
χρυσοψαρα-νεμο λαζαρος
(τα τροπικα ψαρια δεν τα εχω ονομασει!!το ενα χρυσοψαρο το λενε λαζαρο γτ πεταχτηκε εξω απο την γυαλα εμεινε εξω για περιπου 5 λεπτα μεχρι ν ατον δουμε και εζησε!!!με την καταληλη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη βεβαια!!!επισης ενοειται πως αυτα ολα τα ζωακια δ3εν τα ειχα την ιδια περιοδο!!!)
 :winky:   "fullyhappy"   ::

----------


## petros

λοιπον τα 2 προηγουμενα μπατζι μου τα ελεγαν πεπιτο και ρικο...και τωρα εχω τον μικελ μπατζι και αυτο...  :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

Να πω και τα δικά μου:

*Ιντεφίξ*, ο σκύλος!
*Τιάρα* (κανάρα, επειδή έχει κορώνα που μοιάζει με πριγκιπική τιάρα  ::  ), *Σωπέν* (επειδή δεν κελαηδάει, αν ποτέ κελαηδήσει θα γίνει Σοπέν), *Αβάφτιστα* μωρά καναρινάκια, *Γολιάθ* (χάμστερ νάνος στο μάτι, αλλά τεράστιος στην ψυχή!), *Χνουδάτη* (χάμστερ νάνος, όνομα και πράγμα-από τα πιο αφράτα χαμστεράκια), *Μόμο, Μπιάνκα* (οι ποντικίνες μου), * Λίλα* (γατούλα που μπήκε σπίτι μας όταν ήμουν μικρή, την υιοθετήσαμε, είχα τη χαρά να τη δω να γεννάει μπροστά μου, και πέθανε από φόλα...).
Αυτά τα ολίγα! (τα πράσινα δεν υπάρχουν πια)

----------


## demis

λοιπον ειχα ενα περιστερι που το λεγανε κλαρα, κουνελια ειχα: chiki,carrot,smocey,margarita,blackie,ruby,love και πολλα αλλα κουνελακια που δεν θημαμαι τα ονοματα.. 
 γατες: ψιψινα,σιμπα,παβλο,ροζα,ροζ  ετος,τοσοδουλα,τζενη. 
σκυλακια: bobbie,juck,asproula,peggie,nino,ector,roudi,foxy,  jesy,rot,frida,jimi.
πουλια: rico cockatiel, budgies: adrea,pakita,σια,nemo. lovebirds: marina,rozoyli,mitsos,pitsa . αυτα ειναι μερικα ονοματα δεν τα εγραψα ολα απλα ηθελα να σας δωσω μια ιδεα! υπαρχουν και αλλα πολλα κατοικιδια που περασανε απο το χερι μου και ηταν αδυνατο να τα γραψω ολα... τα περισσοτερα ζωα που ειπα δεν ειναι πια κοντα μας αλλα τα υπολοιπα ζουνε ακομα και ειναι μια χαρα ολα

----------


## douke-soula

εγω θα σας πω μερικα απο τα ονοματα φιλων της μπαρμπι  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Πεπερινα Τζινα Σταλιτσα Κλυταιμνηστρα Βικτωρια Ροζυ Τζιμακουλα
Λαζαρος Τιτανας Δαμων  Ρικο Σπαϊκ Αλεκος Inga Ernesto Zafyra
και φυσικα ο Βικτωρακος η Ozzy και ο Κατσιακουρας(μην με ρωτησετε τι ονομα ειναι αυτο την ιδια απορια εχω)
που μας αφησαν προσφατα. δεν θυμαμαι αλλα τωρα

----------


## douke-soula

δεν το πιστευω....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ξεχασα τον καλυτερο της φιλο (τον φιλοξενησαμε και το Πασχα σπιτι μας)
τον Χαριτωνα ( Χαρη)και φυσικα τον Μητσο την πρωτη μας γνωριμια  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

ένα ζευγαράκι budgie που είχα τα έλεγαν Τσίκο και Τσίκα.Ένα καρδερινοκάναρο το έλεγαν Νιό και ο τωρινός παπαγάλος Πάρη.

----------


## ananda

τα μπάτζι μου είναι ο Buffon και η Gialla
το sun conuraκι το λένε Sasa

----------


## titika

Το ζακό μου τον εχω ονομάσει  ¨Δίας ο φασαρίας

----------


## Anna Kadra

Εγω ειχα :

Κουνελια : Φελιξ , Μπελα , Μπάρσικ , Μπαλακι  :: 

Ψαρια : Αλεξα  :Animal0028: 

Και εχω και μια σκυλιτσα την Λελλη ,  :31212: 

Θα παρω ενα παπαγαλακι , και ψαχνω ονομα  :Bird1:

----------


## xrisam

Παιδία πρώτα θα βάλω *το τρελομωρό τον Ξέρξη το τρελοκοκατίλο μου* (είναι και λόγος που γραφτηκα στο φόρουμ)

μετά έχουμε και λέμε: 
*
Κίρκη κανάρα* που πέθανε λόγω ηλίκιας αλλα ζει στην καρδία μου και αρνουμαι να το ξεπεράσω.

Τα έν ζωη λοιπά ζώα:

Σκύλοι:

*Πίγκη*
*Πούτωνας
Καίσαρ
Ατζουγια
Σαρδέλα
Ντέκα
Δαλιδά*

Γάτες:

*Χουανίτα η παρθένα
Μοτσαρέλα
Σόγιερ του Lost
Τρύφων*
*Μανιτάρι
Όλιβ
Φιόγκος
Σωτήρης
Φρουφρού
Τσιτσάκι
Μπάρμπι* (δεν το διάλεξα έγω αυτό το όνομα)
κ.α.

Νεροχελώνες (είναι σχεδόν 25 ετών):

*Ντονατέλο
Μικελάτζελο*

Κότες:

*Κατίνα
Φροσάρα*

Περιστέρια:

*Περικλής
Αίσωπος
*
Κουνέλα:
*Ασπασία* (είναι η σύζυγος του περιστεριού)



Δεν γράφω αυτά που είχα απο παιδί μέχρι σήμερα γιατί θα με πάρει η μέρα!!!

Κάποία όμως ονόματα από τα ζωάκια μου που είναι στον ουρανό τώρα είναι:

Σίμπα
Ιντίρα
Τσιτσιολίνα
Ίνκα
Μορισούλης
Ζίνα
κ.α.

----------


## kostas0206

Η κιβωτος του Νωε!!!  ::

----------


## Sophie

Κι εγώ θα γράψω από τα περισσότερα ζωάκια που είχα/έχω:
*Πουλιά* :Bird1: 
Γαλαζούλης, Μπλεδούλα, Πίτερ, Σίσσυ (Μπάτζι)
Κιτρινούλης, Κίτσος (Καναρίνια)
*
Κουνελάκι* ::  :: 
Χιονούλα*

Ψαράκια* :Animal0028: 
Νέμο, Φιρφιρίκος
*
Γάτα
*Πίκο (ήταν του μπαμπά μου, τον γνώρισα κι εγώ αλλά απλώς αναφέρω το όνομά του!  :winky:  )
Είχα κι άλλα ζωάκια αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ονόματα επειδή ήμουν μικρή!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Ας πω και εγω τα δικα μου!

_Πτηνα!_  :Bird1: 

Τζοι(κοκατιλ), μυρτω(μπατζι)

_Σκυλια, Γατια!_

Μπουλης(Αγιου Βερναρδου), Δαλιδα(Γατουλα)

*Κουνελακια!* 

Μαυρουλης, Καφετουλα(χαιδευτικα Τουλα)

----------


## stephan

Να' μαι και εγω  :: 

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε:

*Βερκα, Σραθης, Πίπης* (μπάτζι)
*Ερμης, Ταξιδευτής, Μελοντή* (καναρίνια)
*Ρέινη, Κάρολος* (χαμστερ καμπελ και ντζουγκαριαν αντίστοιχα)
*Ποσειδώνας, Νείλος, Ηφαιστος* (μονομάχοι)

και φυσικα ο *Χενρι* μου (το άλογο που εχω στον ιππικό όμιλο)

Τέλος έχουμε ενα τεραστιο ''γενεαλογικό δεντρό'' απο πολλές γατες, γατους και γατάκια που ζουν και αναπαράγονται στην αυλή του εξοχικού μου, αναφέρω ενδικτικα:
*Χαδιαρο, Περίεργος, Χνουδάτος, Λιγνη, Ασπρουλα, Χιονούλα, Ανθουλης, Ιβαν, Λαρίσα, Λάιον, Κανέλα, Μονοφθαλμος* (και ντούρος  :winky:  ), *Μαυροτσουκαλος, Λιχούδης κ.α.
*
*φυσικα οπως μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε (εκτος ελαχιστων εξερεσεων) κανενα γατίσιο όνομα δεν ειναι δική μου ''έμπνευση''  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

μπατζι : Δούκας και Δαλιδά
καναρίνια : Αναξίμανδρος , τσιτσιφρίγκος , Μίκα και Ιζαμπελλα
παραδείσια : Κίκος και Κίκα
          εχω φτιαξει γενικα μια λιστα απο ονοματα,να τα γραψω και τα αλλα ??τα οποια τα ειχα βρει για να δημιουργησω θεμα,αλλα με προλαβες!!!! ::

----------


## Chris098

καλησπέρα, ας γράψω και εγώ δυο τρία ονόματα που δεν είδα στο θέμα, diego (Rosella) Toni & Ziva(Cockatiel)

----------


## Sandra

Budgie: Τζόκερ
Καρδερίνα 1: Τουίτι (ήμουνα μικρή)
Καρδερίνα 2 και 3: Κουντέλκα... Αυτα είχα και κάτι χελονάκια αβάφτηστα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Lovebird: Ροδούλης! χεχε

----------


## alexandra89

το δικο μου lovebird το εχω ονομασει lovey !!! καμία φαντασια!!!!

----------


## xarris21

RIngneck: Luxor
Ozzy

----------


## toykaki

Κιτσος(καναρινι) και τιτικος (καναρινι)

----------


## stelios7

Μιρκα, κοκο , παμπλο μπαμπινα, φρεντ βιλμα

----------


## luminosa

μπατζι: Ασπα, Κασση, Φωτης & Φωφω 
κοκατιλ: Φώφη, Τόνυ, Χιόνη

το επόμενο πουλάκι που θα πάρω δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμη τι θα είναι, αλλά σίγουρα θα το ονομάσω Τσέλσι

----------


## Elisavet

Τσιτσίνα και Κοκός (Budgie)

----------


## antonisthai

> Να πω και τα δικά μου:
> 
> *Ιντεφίξ*, ο σκύλος!
> *Τιάρα* (κανάρα, επειδή έχει κορώνα που μοιάζει με πριγκιπική τιάρα  ), *Σωπέν* (επειδή δεν κελαηδάει, αν ποτέ κελαηδήσει θα γίνει Σοπέν), *Αβάφτιστα* μωρά καναρινάκια, *Γολιάθ* (χάμστερ νάνος στο μάτι, αλλά τεράστιος στην ψυχή!), *Χνουδάτη* (χάμστερ νάνος, όνομα και πράγμα-από τα πιο αφράτα χαμστεράκια), *Μόμο, Μπιάνκα* (οι ποντικίνες μου), * Λίλα* (γατούλα που μπήκε σπίτι μας όταν ήμουν μικρή, την υιοθετήσαμε, είχα τη χαρά να τη δω να γεννάει μπροστά μου, και πέθανε από φόλα...).
> Αυτά τα ολίγα! (τα πράσινα δεν υπάρχουν πια)


Καλά που τα έχεις όλα αυτά!? σε διαμέρισμα?!?!?! 

Το όνομα στο κλέβω το Σοπεν :0)) χαχαχα  Είναι σαν τον επιχειρηματία που εκανα μια φορα, μιλουσα στο κινητο κ ελεγα οτι ειμαι επιχειρηματιας και θελω να αγορασω 2 σιπς (ειχα στο πισι ανοικτα 2 πλοια, και απο κατω 2 προβατα) οταν μου ελεγε να τα δω αλλαζα σελιδα κ πηγαινα στα προβατα κ τρελενοντουσαν ολοι... μετα ελεγα, τα πλοια τα κοιταζα για wallpapers) χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## thanos52

γκαρυ νεμο λουσι σταυρουλα τζιτζιφριγκος τζοι μιλη

----------


## giorgos@

cockie (cockatiel)

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Λιλον,Μιτσος,Μερρυ,Dafi

----------


## wolf654

Και τα δικά μου (παλιά κατοικοίδια και τωρινά):

Παπαγάλοι: Μπιτσιότο (Ιndian Ringneck), Ρίκι (kakariki), Κάιτο (Budgie)
Σκυλιά: Μπετόβεν (Γερμανικό Ποιμενικό- Πίτμπουλ), Ηρώ (τεριέ-κανίς), Πίσσα (Ημίαιμο τσιουάουα), Μάρκος (Λαμπραντόρ)
Γάτες: Ναόμη (Turkish van)

(Γαβριέλα)

----------


## wolf654

Ερίκο, Ντάνη, Μαρία

(Αφροδίτη)

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Κοκοκοπς!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

> Κοκοκοπς!!!


Χαχαχαχα τι ονοματακι ειναι τουτο; Κοίτα που μου καρφώθηκε για τη κοπελιτσα του Ερνέστο (αν και όταν το πω στη δική μου μαλλον θα φάω καμιά κατραπακιά  ::  )

----------


## Dimos_Greek

> Χαχαχαχα τι ονοματακι ειναι τουτο; Κοίτα που μου καρφώθηκε για τη κοπελιτσα του Ερνέστο (αν και όταν το πω στη δική μου μαλλον θα φάω καμιά κατραπακιά  )


Σοβαρα;Χαχαχα :Anim 37: !!Ετσι τυχαια το σκαιφτηκα!!! ::

----------

